# Shipping AI's through UPS



## MissionHockey (Dec 7, 2012)

Recently ordered an AI and noticed it was shipped UPS. Don't they usually ship USPS? Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## BBPowder (Dec 7, 2012)

MissionHockey said:


> Recently ordered an AI and noticed it was shipped UPS. Don't they usually ship USPS? Is this something I should be concerned about?



Maybe they got a deal by using a corporate account. If it shipped who cares how. It could have also been an option during checkout and you didn't realize it.


----------



## MissionHockey (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I get what your saying. Just wasn't sure because I know people always say it's better/safer to ship USPS. I was surprised to see UPS.


----------



## BBPowder (Dec 7, 2012)

MissionHockey said:


> Yeah I get what your saying. Just wasn't sure because I know people always say it's better/safer to ship USPS. I was surprised to see UPS.



If its AI then their is nothing to worry about. Most if not all AI are not controlled substances, order away.


----------



## MissionHockey (Dec 7, 2012)

It was just some exemestane from RS. I thought they still were in the gray a bit.... but maybe I was just misinformed. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## BBPowder (Dec 7, 2012)

MissionHockey said:


> It was just some exemestane from RS. I thought they still were in the gray a bit.... but maybe I was just misinformed. Thanks for your input though.



I have no idea about their quality or anything. But you yourself are safe with any AI, as a researcher of course.


----------

